# Urinary Incontinence



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Dixie has started having accidents when she’s sleeping. It’s not all the time, but its happening frequently enough that it’s a problem. I took her to the vet, they checked her over, and said she was fine, just an old age thing. They gave me some medication for her called Proin to help prevent accidents when she’s sleeping, but it makes her very anxious (as the vet said it might). I’m trying to get in touch with them now about alternatives, but I was wondering if anyone else here has any suggestions?


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

I hate to hear that the Proin is causing this. My girl takes it without issue and it has kept the incontinence under control. She's only had one accident in the couple of years since she started taking the Proin. There are other options that you should discuss with your vet. All have some potential side effects but living with leaking urine isn't a great option either.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bless her heart…she’s almost 15 ❤ 
Could the dosage be lowered, maybe?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Nikki takes both Proin and Incurin without issues, maybe ask your vet about it? INCURIN® TABLETS | Merck Animal Health USA (merck-animal-health-usa.com)


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Lowering the proin dose is a good idea - I’ll ask the vet about that as an option.

I just spoke with the vets office and they mentioned incurin as an alternative. I have to wait until they get back to me with a prescription for it. The vet said it was a tapering dose, so you have to kind of dial it in for the dog? I’m not sure how to do that because it’s not an every day occurrence.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

When I had a female, non gsd, years ago that became incontinent when she was older, I got her a cloth diaper, and used Maternity Pads in it. 

If the meds don't help, it's an option: 









PET PARENTS Washable Male & Female Dog Diapers, Princess, Large: 19 to 27-in waist, 3 count - Chewy.com


Buy Pet Parents Washable Male & Female Dog Diapers, Princess, Large: 19 to 27-in waist, 3 count at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------

